

Crows as Clever as Great Apes - instantramen
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/pf/7870839.html

======
samratjp
Another instance of their "clever"ness?
[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=just-how-
sm...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=just-how-smart-are-
ravens)

